# FAT  [email protected]#&..........



## drunkenskull (Sep 1, 2011)

All this talk about fatties makes me hungry! I have made one of these about 4 years ago in the oven. The version I made was called the bacon explosion. It was a masterpiece of porkity goodness. Every artery clogging bite was more delicious than the precedeing. There was ALOT of grease tho. ( I filled up a spaghetti sauce jar.) My question is ,,,,, How is this possible on a grill or smoker?? What are the fire pre-cautions??


----------



## venture (Sep 1, 2011)

I am not a fattie guy, but some of them sure do look good!

In general, in grilling and smoking, the fat cooks and drops off lower, tho.  Sometimes I like to save some or all of it.  At other times it can be pitched easily if you are using disposable drip pans.

I still love the looks of some of the fatties, here, tho!  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

Smoke them all the time. No more grease dripping off a fattie than a rack of ribs. If you want to add some extra flavor to your ribs, put them on a grate below a fattie or two and let them drip on the ribs!


----------



## slownlow (Sep 3, 2011)

welcome.







I'm not sure how you did your Bacon Explosion, but if you look at the website that has the recipe,  you'll notice they cook it on the smoker:

http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 3, 2011)

Throw it in the smoker it will be awesome. The nice thing about a fatty is they are very versatile so you can cook it at what ever temp you are running at you just have to take it off earlier  or later depending on your running temp and when the internal temp says it's done take it off.


----------



## drunkenskull (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw a few of those videos on the matter and one of them included a grill engulfed in flames. I guess it depends what you put in it. I used  2 lbs of bacon 1/2 lb of ground beef  and a 1/2 lb of ground sausage. The grease I saved came in handy with stubborn fires. Nice smell coming out the ol' fb.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

That’s amazing


----------



## mistabob (Dec 11, 2011)

I've had some flare-ups when smoking at fattie in my vertical smoker, but only when smoking HOT, like 300-350'.  Generally, though, anything 225-275' never causes flare-ups in my vertical smoker.  When smoking them in my smoker with the side firebox, flare-ups are a non-issue.  :)

Give 'em a try.  Smoked fatties beat oven-made fatties in taste and texture by a mile.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 11, 2011)

Smoker fatties are the best!


----------



## frosty (Dec 11, 2011)

Fatties RULE, or other stuff, ribs, chicken, brisket, wings!  Done on a smoker, IT's ALL GOOD!!!


----------

